# What do you guys think of this pigeon?



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I took a pic of my pigeon that won me the Lindenhurst Club Auction Race. So I made this thing for it I think it came out pretty good. I gotta make them for the rest of my winners. But I was just wondering what do you guys think of the bird and the the portait thing or what ever you wanna call it?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

yeah but you need to put more info about that bird and get rid of his dads info... that goes on the pedigree... just a thought... and lookin good. alittle color might help!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Matt D. But yeah I was thinking of putting some color or somthing to livin it up a lil. But the only reason I put it's mothers info up there is because there really isn't to much more about him to put on there he only flew 3 races because he had the pox for the first half of the season and he had it bad. He had it in his mouth and throat and his mouth was stuck open but he was always in shape so I kept on training him. I had him flying two or three 100 mile tosses a week when his mouth was stuck wide open and he was coming up right behind the best of them everytime. I'll be racing him in old birds and maybe I'll be able to add some more of his results and less of his mothers.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Got to like a winner. He is all chesty, looks like a Van Elsaker bird. They have that 45 degree tail down chest out look. Looks like you are onto a good line with winners breeding winners. 

Randy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I think it looks nice and professional. You may want to change "Breed/Flown By" to "Bred/Flown By" and after "By" you may want to put "By:" instead of "By." Same for "Owned By:". Not to be nit-picky or anything, just thought you might want it as "correct" as possible.  What a beautiful pigeon, too, and congratulations on the win!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi WALTER, Well I like it and if you like it thats what counts after all its a hobbie to be enjoyed. Hay I am from LONG ISLAND, played football,baseball against LINDENHURST HIGH SCHOOL back in 1950.Boy thats a long time ago. I had friends that were members of the ISLIP CLUB way back then. Lived in HOLBROOK,any way like I said if you like it thats all that realy counts. GEORGE


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Nice photo*

Hey Walter,

Nice-looking pigeon.

Like maryjane says, replace the indicated periods with colons. 

(I like being nit-picky. After all, what other use is there for an old retired guy who taught English for a few months many years ago? I'm almost to the useful stage of public statuary, that when I stand still outside for a while, pigeons can land and poop on me. Need a pedestal before I can be that useful, though).

When I get my new digital camera back from repair, I will link to a photo of a large, nicely-framed collage (half-life-sized cut-out and mounted photos) of 1982 racing pigeons from Cologne, Germany. The photo cut-outs are on a plain white background, with surrounding text.

A neighbor found the framed collage at a flea market and bought it for me. I guess the original owner died. Looks nice.

Larry


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

george simon said:


> Hi WALTER, Well I like it and if you like it thats what counts after all its a hobbie to be enjoyed. Hay I am from LONG ISLAND, played football,baseball against LINDENHURST HIGH SCHOOL back in 1950.Boy thats a long time ago. I had friends that were members of the ISLIP CLUB way back then. Lived in HOLBROOK,any way like I said if you like it thats all that realy counts. GEORGE


Yeah back then pigeon racing was so much bigger here on the island. I've been flying with my dad for the last 15 years it's to the point where he doesn't do to much anymore but tell me what to do even though I know more about pigeons then him. LoL The loft name should be Walter Cichon II & Dad but whatever. LoL But over the last 15 years the membership up here has dropped drasticly. My dad has flown since the early 70's but when I was first starting getting into it with my dad in the early 90's there was 2 combines here on Long Island with over 150 lofts in each now we have one with 120 lofts and the other with arund 30 lofts but they used to use two trucks now they fit both combines onto one truck the sport is dieing over here. Theres no new kids getting into it and all the older guys are moving down to Springhill Fl to fly in the GHC club down there. I don't know how much longer pigeon racing is gonna be competitive here on the island. The way it's going it looks like I'm gonna have to move down to Florida in about 15 years to race pigeons because there will be nobody left around here. But there's one thing I know and it's that I can't go without racing pigeons.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*racing*

hey where on LI u located again? I'm on the south shore and have been looking to join partners with anyone who would be interested as where I am ur really not allowed to fly birds....
Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*portraits*

hope this helps this is how setup all my birds
Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*portrait*

here is another format I use, I also have more if u go to my site,, I also will come out to you if you want me to take eysign shots...which you can also see on my site
Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Melsloft said:


> hey where on LI u located again? I'm on the south shore and have been looking to join partners with anyone who would be interested as where I am ur really not allowed to fly birds....
> Mel
> www.melsloft.com


I'm out in West Islip, but I'm really not looking for partner as of now and I don't think I'll be looking for one anythime soon. But thanks for posting and example of how you do it.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*racing*

no problem if you have questions or anything let me know,,, and if you know of anyone looking for a partner let me know...
Mel
www.melsloft.com


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I just made this one for the mother of one of my winners.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I am curious, what software did you use to edit the original photo? I would like to do something similar with my birds but I am not quite sure where to begin. Is this difficult to do? (editing out the background of the shot)

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I took a pic of my pigeon that won me the Lindenhurst Club Auction Race. So I made this thing for it I think it came out pretty good. I gotta make them for the rest of my winners. But I was just wondering what do you guys think of the bird and the the portait thing or what ever you wanna call it?


what bloodline is he ,,, looks good with wide broad chest!! for the portrait you need more color to it...


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

One of the best places to look for quality bird photos is to go to Pipa.be and look at how they present the auction birds. They all look soo good. 

Randy


----------



## fasttrapper (Oct 27, 2007)

*Eye sign shots*

Any advice on how you go about getting really great eye sign shots? I'm really impressed by the talent of members of pigeon talk.


----------

